# Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!



## Rael (8. Juni 2008)

*Untere Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem nun einige Zeit nach meiner letzten Tour vergangen ist, möchte ich gerne einen kurzen Bericht über die Fliegenfischerei an der Unteren Argen in Isny veröffentlichen. Bislang konnte man im Netz Berichte lesen, die sich vor lauter Superlativen fast überschlugen. Mein Bericht fällt da deutlich zurückhaltender aus. Zuerst einmal das Gewässer. Eingebettet in traumhafte Umgebung schlängelt sich die Untere Argen und begeistert durch ihr variables Erscheinungsbild und die einwandfreie Sauberkeit (Gewässergüte 1-2). Von Rieselstrecken über ruhige Passagen, von flachen Spiegeln bis hin zu tiefen Zügen und Gumpen bietet die Untere Argen eigentlich alles, was man sich als Fliegenfischer so wünscht. An Insekten konnte man in der Luft Red Spinner und helle Eintagsfliegen in beeindruckender Zahl entdecken. Unter den Steinen befanden sich Steinklammerer, Köcherfliegenlarven und hin und wieder Bachflohkrebse. 
Nun zu dem was weniger begeistert. Das Fischaufkommen für einen Fluss dieser Kategorie ist eindeutig zu gering. Dieses Bild mache ich an den Beschreibungen von etlichen Fischerkollegen fest, die an diesem verlängerten Wochenende der Tour ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich machten. Ich möchte betonen, dass schon einige Fische gefangen wurden, aber diese nur unter Aufbietung aller fischereilichen Finessen. Wobei schwierige Fischerei nicht mit schlechter Fischerei zu verwechseln ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn man Fische sieht und ganze Fliegenschachteln durchprobieren und Vorfächer verlängern und verjüngen muss, so ist das durchaus eine reizvolle Fischerei. Jedoch macht erster Punkt schon Schwierigkeiten. Man sieht absolut wenig bis keinen Fisch. Auch konzentriertes Beobachten und vorsichtiges Annhähern an den Fluss brachte keinen Fisch zum Vorschein. Wenn Fische aber nicht vorhanden sind oder nur in sehr geringer Stückzahl, so kann man vorsichtig pirschen wie man will und wird trotzdem nichts entdecken. Man sieht auch keine Kleinfische im Wasser, was ebenfalls merkwürdig ist. Ich habe dennoch eine 40er Regenbogen, eine gute Bachforelle und einige kleine Äschen unter 30 cm. gefangen. Ausgehend von der Werbung über diese Strecke, den zu lesenden Berichten im Forum und den Streckenbeschreibungen der verschiedenen Lose (Zitat: "... hier stehen die 70er..."), für die man sich jeden Tag im Hotel eintragen mußte, empfand ich die Fischerei in der Praxis eher ernüchternd. Wie eingangs erwähnt, gebe ich hiermit auch das Stimmungsbild etlicher Leute ab, die in Teilen über 30 Jahre mit der Fliege fischen und sehr viele Facetten der Fliegenfischerei bereits erlebt haben. Auch am Wetter kann es nicht gelegen haben, denn die Bedingungen waren ideal. Teils Sonne, teils bewölkt bei mittleren Temperaturen, kann man durchaus als akzeptabel bezeichnen. Der Wasserstand war ebenfalls optimal. 
Alles in allem schreit das Erlebte auf keinen Fall nach Wiederholung, denn auch das Terrassenhotel Isnyland ( ein 4-Sterne-Haus) bietet nicht unbedingt in allen Zimmern den mit den Sternen nach außen zum Ausdruck gebrachten Wohnkomfort. Oder vermutet man in einem 4-Sterne-Hotel ein Zimmer mit einem 2,357 qm großen Bad inkl. Badewanne mit Duschvorhang, der ständig am Körper klebt, weil die derart ungünstig angebrachte Halterung für den Duschkopf einem Verrenkungen abverlangt, die zu einem sicheren Auftritt im Chinesischen Staatszirkus führen? Ich denke, nein. Auch gehört Schimmel nicht in die Bäder einer solchen Hotel-Kategorie. Also auch hier: Hochglanz-Prospekten kann man nicht unbedingtes Vertrauen schenken. Da habe ich schon für die Hälfte des Geldes um zwei Klassen besser gewohnt. Tja, schlechte Erfahrungen gehören eben auch dazu. 
Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass mit den Fliegenfischern heftig Geld verdient wird, ohne in vernünftige Besatzmaßnahmen zu investieren. Ansonsten kann man sich dieses schlechte Fischaufkommen nicht erklären, zumal die Fischentnahme (1 Fisch pro Tag für die Zubereitung im Hotel) relativ stark reglementiert wird (eigentlich begrüßenswert). Ich werde diesen Bericht auch im Fliegenfischer-Forum posten, da ich der Meinung bin, dass ein differenziertes Bild hilfreich für andere Fliegenfischer ist, die mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich auf den (u.U. weiten) Weg nach Isny zu machen.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Farina (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo Rael,

ich bin sehr überrascht einen derartig negativen Bericht über das Terassenhotel Isnyland und den Argen zu lesen.
Ich habe zwei mal an der Strecke jeweils 3 Tage verbracht
(Mai 2004/September 2006) und hatte ein wirklich tolle Fischerei. Allerdings stehe ich nicht auf 70er Mastdutten und erfreue mich auch an einer schön gezeichneten 30er *Bachforelle.*

*Kritische wie positive Berichte über Hotelstrecken findet man immer mal wieder. Ich gebe Dir allerdings recht das ein klebender Duschvorhang in einem 4-Sterne-Haus überhaupt nicht geht.#d*

*Vielleicht hattest Du einfach Pech und die Trutten wollten einfach nicht, was ja auch möglich wäre und Du an deinem Hausbach sicherlich auch schon erlebt hast, obwohl Du weißt das der Fisch vorhanden ist.*

*Ich möchte Dir für Deine nächste Urlaubstour gerne eine Empfehlung abgeben und garantiere Dir im Vorfeld ausreichend große Duschen :vik:*

http://www.gabelhofen.at/

http://www.gabelhofen.at/freizeit_sport/excellent_fishing/index.htm

Grüßchen
Farina


----------



## doggie (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo Rael,

du wolltest Deinen Gewässerbereicht auch im FF-Forum posten? Bzw. ich hatte im FF-Forum gelesen, dass Du dich nach deinem offensichtlich gelöschten Bericht erkundigt hast. Jetzt steht gar nichts mehr im FF-Forum, weder dein Bericht, noch deine Nachfrage bezüglich der Löschung? 

Komisch, komisch...........|kopfkrat

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Maok (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Is zwar off-topic, aber Dein Avatar find ich echt geil, doggie! :vik:

Ne Bekannte von Dir??? 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

.....


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

@ Rael: Es wäre natürlich gut, wenn du deine Beschreibungen z.B. mit Fotos untermauern könntest.


----------



## doggie (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Maok schrieb:


> Is zwar off-topic, aber Dein Avatar find ich echt geil, doggie! :vik:
> 
> Ne Bekannte von Dir???
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Maok,

sie hat mir den Doppelzug beigebracht........................!|supergri

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## kof (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

nochmal OT, sorry.

zum FF-Forum:

ist ja interessant, wie dort anscheinend die realität geglättet wird... das erkärt auch, warum es anscheinend nur wirklich gutes gerät gibt *g

glücklicherweise bin ich dort nie über die hürden der registrierung hinaus gekommen, mit speichelprobe, kopie vom pass etcpp.
schizzo, das. 

marc


----------



## wolfgang45 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Du musst wissen, dass es sich bei der Seite um eine sehr traditionsbewusste Seite handelt. Tradition nicht unbedingt auf den Sport bezogen, sondern eher hinsichtlich der Flüchtigkeit kritischer Beiträge.
> Wären die Beiträge auf Esspapier geschrieben, würden sie nicht gelöscht, sondern von einem Mod gegessen.





Ich esse grundsätzlich nie Papier !


----------



## doggie (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo Rael,

jetzt ist ja dein Bericht im FF-Forum online! Leider wurde er ja von der Forumsleitung erstmal schön kastriert (bezüglich deiner dargestellten Mängel der Unterbringung).

Warum lässt du dir das gefallen??? Schade, dass du dich im AB nicht mehr dazu äusserst. Scheint ja fast so, dass sie dir im FF-Forum ganz schöne Daumenschrauben angelegt haben........|smash: 

Seltsame Methoden, die im FF-Forum angewandt werden!!!#d

doggie


----------



## Pike`nFly (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Und nen schönen Reisebericht gibts jetzt auch noch, zu lesen bei Reise & Report! Da wird das Gewässer in den höchsten Tönen gelobt! Kleine Gegeninitiative, meiner Meinung nach! 

Da sieht man wie wichtigt es ist sich vor Antritt der Reise gut zu informieren! Aber es ist in solch wahrscheinlich gut besuchten Gewässern auch nicht einfach zum Erfolg zu kommen! Wenn man sich nicht an einige Regeln hält wird man entweder Schneider bleiben oder nur unvorsichtige Jungfische fangen! Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das Rael nicht fischen kann aber dort gute Fische zu fangen ist meist nicht leicht! 

Tight Lines Pike`nFly


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

......


----------



## Farina (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo Mr. Sprock,

deine Beiträge hier sind mir schon mehrmals unangenehm aufgefallen 

Was soll diese Hetzerei? Warst du schon mal am Argen im Allgäu? Vermutlich nicht, denn sonst würdest Du diese Hetzkampange nicht unterstützen.

Der Argen ist ein Traumfluss mit einem sehr gutem Fischbestand und jeder der ein Gewässer lesen kann und nicht wie Bauer durch den Fluss watet fängt dort seinen Fisch.

Die Erwartungshaltung der sogenannten Urlaubsfischer ist enorm, die Leute kommen an den Fluss, verbringen den großteil der Zeit damit Ihre Fliegen zu wechseln und die Hotspots zu suchen, anstatt sich mal ans Ufer zu setzen und den Fluss zu beobachten. Der Kopf und die Gedanken kreisen nur noch um die Großtrutten der Hochglanzprospekte. Ich bin jetzt hier, hab bezahlt und hab ein Recht darauf jetzt dicke Fische zu fangen.

Dieses Verhalten konnte ich schon an vielen Flüssen beobachten, ob an der Gmundener Traun, Ischler Ache, etc.etc., es ist überall das selbe, wenn nach dem 3. Wurf nicht mindestens eine 60er Raini gehakt wird, taugt der Bach nix.

Ich möchte hier nicht alle Kollegen über einen Kamm scheren, aber das vorgenannte Verhalten ist die Realität.

Schöne Grüße

Farina


----------



## doggie (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> ......


 
Musst Dich doch nicht fürchten:c, nur weil der Onkel Farina ein wenig geschimpft hat!|splat2:


----------



## fly-martin (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo allerseits

Eine Bitte : fasst Eure Kritik in angemessene Worte und lasst auch die Kritik anderer gelten!

Ich kenne das Posting von Mr.Sprock leider nicht, aber Farina : Deine Erwiderung ist auch nicht so richtig koscher!  

Bleibt bitte friedlich und sprecht wie erwachsene Menschen miteinander!

Ach ja - solange Kritik ( und kritische Berichte ) sachlich vorgestellt wird bleibt diese auch hier stehen - erst wenn es gegen die bestehenden Boardregeln verstösst wird es editiert ( mit Hinweis vom Moderator ).


----------



## Rael (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde es gut, dass mein Bericht hier weiterhin so steht, wie ich ihn verfasst habe. Dass er im FliFi-Forum zensiert wurde, habe ich nicht ganz verstanden, da ich mich ausreichend differenziert geäußert habe. Es bleibt aber jedem selbst überlassen, zu überlegen, woran das liegen kann. Es liegt mir jedenfalls fern, Vermutungen anzustellen, oder jemanden zu verleumden. Es drängen sich aber gewisse Gründe für ein solches Verhalten auf. Ich belasse es aber dabei. 

@Farina: Wir sind hier weit weg von einer Hetzkampagne. Ich will durch meinen Bericht kein negatives Bild zeichnen, sondern einfach nur eine andere Meinung gegen diese Hurra-Berichte setzen. Ich gebe Dir aber recht damit, dass der Erwartungsdruck an einem solchen Gewässer sehr hoch ist. Ich fische aber z.B. an der Deutschen Traun lieber stundenlang auf eine Äsche, die aktiv ist, sich aber doch nicht fangen lässt, als an einem Gewässer, welches auch nach intensiver und vorsichtiger Beobachtung wenig Fisch preis gibt. An der Traun ist das Fischen auch höchst anspruchsvoll, aber man fängt trotzdem, wenn man entsprechend vorsichtig zu Werke geht. 

@Mr. Sprock: Bilder von den Mängeln des Hotelzimmers habe ich nicht, das würde m.E. auch zu weit führen. Das geschriebene Wort, zu dem ich jederzeit stehe, und die Vorstellungskraft der Leser muss hier ausreichen. Wenn das Hotel-Management die Kritik ernst nimmt, stellt es die Missstände ab. 

Viele Grüße
Rael


----------



## Farina (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> DAS ist das beste was Farine(a) je geschrieben hat #6
> Trifft zu 100% zu.


 
Hallo Inkognitofly,

danke für die Blumen:vik:schön das Du meine 246 Beiträge gelesen hast und deine Bewertungsmarke gesetzt hast.
|stolz:

Ich erinnere mich gerne an meinen ersten Besuch in Bad Ischl, es war das Jahr 1986 und ich fischte seit ungefähr einem Jahr mit der Fliegenrute.

Der Blick von der Brücke in Bad Ischl ließ meinen Herzchen kräftig pochen:k:k.

Äschen zwischen 40-50 cm waren dort zu sehen, nicht 2 oder 3 , sondern eher 20 oder 30 Fische, Bafo, Rainis und sogar Seeforellen stiegen nach mir ,zum damaligen Zeitpunkt namentlich unbekannten Flugobjekten.

Die Karte kostete damals 210,--ÖS, das waren 30,00 DM und war viel Geld .Der Zeitraum von der Brückenbesichtigung und dem Zeitpunkt wo ich mit meiner DAM Gummihose in der Ischler-Traun stand war nicht lang. 

Ich habe gefischt wie ein Wahnsinniger, meine Streamer, Nymphen und Trockenfliegen sausten durch die Luft. 

Nicht nur die Einheimischen auf der Brücke haben geschmunzelt sondern auch die Fische im Wasser, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Null hieß das Ergebnis am ersten Tag, Nullnummer am zweiten Tag, 1 dreißiger Bachforelle am dritten Tag. |bigeyes

Demuth............Ruhe.........Gelassenheit und lesen eines Gewässer waren die Zauberworte die mir nach 25 Jahren fischen mit der Fliegengerte nunmehr nicht mehr fremd sind.

Damals waren Sie es..............

Die Einheimischen Kollegen fingen die Äschen übrigens auf Ansage und zogen Ihre Fliegen weg wenn der steigende Fische nicht Ihren Vorstellungen entsprach.

Nicht ganz so heftig wie Bad Ischl, erging es mir auch noch an anderen Gewässern in Austria, an der Mur bei Judenburg hätte mich ein Engländer mal fast verhauen weil ich mit Watbux mitten durch den besten Äschenfangplatz getapert bin und Ihn ,der gerade am Ufer an neue Fliege montierte, garnicht gesehen habe. Der Fangplatz sah für mich halt nicht nach einem Hotspot aus.

Viele Jahre später habe ich an dieser Stelle eine meine größten Alpenäschen mit 53 cm gefangen.

Wie bereits geschrieben ,beobachte ich heute viele junge und auch ältere Kollegen die sich genauso bescheuert Verhalten wie ich es damals auch getan habe. Manchmal spreche ich Sie direkt an und versuche Hilfestellung zu geben, manchmal klappt es nicht, da der Kollege im Audi Q7 sich schon in einer riesen Staubfolge auf dem Weg zum nächsten HOTSPOT gemacht hat.

TL und schöne Stunden am Gewässer

wünscht Euch 

Farina


----------



## Stingray (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Mann Farina

Du kannst ja sogar richtig gute Postings machen #6. Hut ab #6. Hätte ich von Dir in diesem Forum gar nicht gedacht #r. 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Farina (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Mann Farina
> 
> Du kannst ja sogar richtig gute Postings machen #6. Hut ab #6. Hätte ich von Dir in diesem Forum gar nicht gedacht #r.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Thomas,

jetzt reichts aber mit den Lobeshymnen|rolleyes, Du weißt, ich kann auch anders:vik:

Grüßchen aus Herten

Farina

@Rael

ich möchte nochmal auf den verschimmelten Duschvorhang eingehen. Sollte es wirklich so gewesen sein, dass der Duschvorhang Schimmelflecken hatte, wäre das Problem sicherlich nach einem Anruf bei der Rezeption erledigt gewesen. 

Niemand ist perfekt und auch in Sternehäusern tauchen Mängel auf, berichten sollte man meiner Meinung nach nur über die Mängel, die nach Aufforderung durch den Gast nicht abgestellt wurden.

Farina

P.S. : Allen eine schöne Fischwaid am Wochenende


----------



## rudi288 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Bin leider erst jetzt auf diese Diskussion gestossen,war zur gleichen Zeit an der Argen und im Terassenhotel.Also mein Zimmer war einwandfrei ,die Fischerei aber äusserst ent-täuschend.Bei optimalsten Bedingungen,sowohl klimatisch als auch wasserlandschaftlich waren die Fänge mehr als mager und man traf im ganzen Hotel,das ja vorwiegend in der Hand der Fliegenfischer war,keinen,der das anders sah.wir sind eine Gruppe  Fliegenfischer,die mindestens dreimal im Jahr über mehrere Tage zum Fischen fahren und wir bilden uns,da wir schon sehr viele Gewässer kennen,uns auch ein Urteil erlauben zu können .Am auffälligsten war an der Isny,das man auch bei ruhigstem Verhalten fast keine Fische gesehen hatSchade,aber die Isny wird uns so schnell nicht wiedersehen.


----------



## Luxusflyfisher (16. September 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Argen im Februar 96 angesehen, 1 m Schnee, blauer Himmel, kristallklares Wasser.

Fische gesehen habe ich nicht, allerdings Laichgruben von bald 2m², dass müssen große Forellen gewesen sein, dass steht fest.

Na, is halt 12 Jahre her und ich war nicht zum fischen dort.

Gruß Horst


----------



## AndreasG (16. September 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Luxusflyfisher schrieb:


> Na, is halt 12 Jahre her und ich war nicht zum fischen dort.



Zwischenzeitlich hat aber das englische Fieber bei den Salmoniden in der Argen zugeschlagen. Ich war 2003 an der unteren im Bereich Wangen, ausser Barben ging da nichts. 2003 / 2004 sollte eigentlich neuer Besatz erfolgen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## frogile (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Also ich komme aus Wangen und da werden 1x im Jahr Forellen eingesetzt. Ist zwar net berauschend, aber man kann immer ein paar schöne Fische fangen. Blöd nur, dass sich manche Angelkollegen nicht mit 1er Forelle am Tag zufrieden geben können, die sie mitnehmen.


----------



## Äschenschädler (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



frogile schrieb:


> Also ich komme aus Wangen und da werden 1x im Jahr Forellen eingesetzt. Ist zwar net berauschend, aber man kann immer ein paar schöne Fische fangen. Blöd nur, dass sich manche Angelkollegen nicht mit 1er Forelle am Tag zufrieden geben können, die sie mitnehmen.




Stimmt, die nehmen auch noch Äschen mit.

Gruten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

TL
Äschenschädler


----------



## Äschenschädler (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Inkognitofly,
> 
> danke für die Blumen:vik:schön das Du meine 246 Beiträge gelesen hast und deine Bewertungsmarke gesetzt hast.
> |stolz:
> ...



Schöne Geschichte, schreibst Du Bücher oder kannst Du mir Buchtitel nennen, wo so schöne Geschichten geschrieben stehen?

Danke
Äschenschädler


----------



## maesox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*



Äschenschädler schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte, schreibst Du Bücher oder kannst Du mir Buchtitel nennen, wo so schöne Geschichten geschrieben stehen?
> 
> Danke
> Äschenschädler


 




Laß uns doch bitte an deinen Erfahrungen,was die Fischerei an diesem besagten Abschnitt angeht,teilhaben!!!#h

Da wäre sicher sehr aufschlußreich!!! ;-)



Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo Farina, bist Du das?


----------



## T2sCorp (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Untere Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo,

da ich einen Urlaub nach Isny geplant habe und mich im Vorfeld über jegliche Angegung begnügt habe bin ich auch auf diese Kritik gestoßen.
Trotz allem habe ich mich entschlossen es einmal zu versuchen.
Ich hoffe es stört nicht, dass ich keinen ausführlichen Bericht schreibe, sondern nur die fischereilichen Missstände aufkläre.
Ich habe in 4 Tagen an der Unteren Argen ca 40 Fische gefangen, was sich mit dieser Erfahrung nicht deckt.

Zitat:
Das Fischaufkommen für einen Fluss dieser Kategorie ist eindeutig zu gering. Dieses Bild mache ich an den Beschreibungen von etlichen Fischerkollegen fest, die an diesem verlängerten Wochenende der Tour ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich machten. 

Meine Erfahrung:
Es ist in der Tat so, dass weite Streckenabschnitte von Fischen gemieden wird, da sie sich nicht wohl fühlen in seichtem Wasser mit starker Strömung. Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich Abschnitt 1-5 komplett abgeloffen bin. Geangelt habe ich von morgends bis abends. Ich habe etliche Fische gesehen habe. Beim hochstapfen habe ich an Spots teilweise nichts gefangen, aber beim zurückstapfen sind mir mal eben 40 an den Füßen vorbeigehuscht. Ich habe am ersten Tag an der Unteren Argen 10 Bachforellen gefangen und noch ein paar mehr gehakt. Das entspricht für mich nicht der Tatsache, dass der Fischbestand schlecht ist.

Zitat:
Ich möchte betonen, dass schon einige Fische gefangen wurden, aber diese nur unter Aufbietung aller fischereilichen Finessen. Wobei schwierige Fischerei nicht mit schlechter Fischerei zu verwechseln ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn man Fische sieht und ganze Fliegenschachteln durchprobieren und Vorfächer verlängern und verjüngen muss, so ist das durchaus eine reizvolle Fischerei. 

Meine Erfahrung:
Nachdem ich aufgrund des dünnen Vorfaches einen Fisch verloren habe, der geschätzt 60 hatte und mir bei der ersten Flucht ins Backing geschwommen ist und das Vorfach gesprengt hat habe ich ein durchgehendes 0,21 Fuocarbonvorfach drangemacht. Den Fängen hat es keinen Abruch getan.

Zitat:
Jedoch macht erster Punkt schon Schwierigkeiten. Man sieht absolut wenig bis keinen Fisch. Auch konzentriertes Beobachten und vorsichtiges Annhähern an den Fluss brachte keinen Fisch zum Vorschein. Wenn Fische aber nicht vorhanden sind oder nur in sehr geringer Stückzahl, so kann man vorsichtig pirschen wie man will und wird trotzdem nichts entdecken. 

Meine Erfahrung:
Oh man. Ich habe blind die hotspots abgeangelt und gefangen. Würde ich nur die Fische anwerfen, die ich sehe hätte ich nicht einmal 1/10 von den Fischen gefangen, die ich gefangen habe. Das sind Fische, die dir nicht in den Schoß springen.

Zitat:
Man sieht auch keine Kleinfische im Wasser, was ebenfalls merkwürdig ist. Ich habe dennoch eine 40er Regenbogen, eine gute Bachforelle und einige kleine Äschen unter 30 cm. gefangen. 

Meine Erfahrung:
Ja, das stimmt leider. In meinem Haußgewässer fange ich ständig 10-20er Forellen. Hier keine einzige die kleiner war wie 15cm. Mich soll es nicht stören. Es war eine Menge Brut bis 1cm im Wasser. Fische von 3-5 cm habe ich kaum gesehen.

Zitat:
Ausgehend von der Werbung über diese Strecke, den zu lesenden Berichten im Forum und den Streckenbeschreibungen der verschiedenen Lose (Zitat: "... hier stehen die 70er..."), für die man sich jeden Tag im Hotel eintragen mußte, empfand ich die Fischerei in der Praxis eher ernüchternd. 

Meine Erfahung:
Ich schaue das Wehr hinunter und sehe eine 70er die mich bemerkt hat und sich verkrümelt.....Seit dem habe ich jeden Tag versucht dort dieses Monster zu fangen. Gelungen ist es mir leider nicht. 
Aber in diesem Abschnitt haben bei mir die mit Abstand besten und größten Fische gebissen. Dafür nicht so viel gefangen wie in den anderen Abschnitten. Sogar ein 60er Hecht war darunter.
Leider konnte ich keine Einzige Äsche haken. Leider hat die schwarze Pest auch dort hunger.

Ich werde wieder hingen und das Hotel war Klasse.

Gruß Alex


----------



## FatShark (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Sehr Traurig solch einen Bericht zu lesen !
Zeigt er doch sehr Deutlich woran ein gutes Gewässer festgemacht wird, an der Anzahl der zu fangenden Fische !!!

Dieser Bericht zeigt doch eindeutig dass dieses Gewässer wie man auf gut Deutsch sagt " Im Arsch ist".

Ich fange mal an zu Zitieren


> Es ist in der Tat so, dass weite Streckenabschnitte von Fischen gemieden wird, da sie sich nicht wohl fühlen in seichtem Wasser mit starker Strömung


Sagt doch schon alles, jeder gesunde im Gewässer aufgewachsene Fisch wird gerade in diesen Gewässerabschnitten stehen. Die eingesetzten Fische bevorzugen in der Tat tiefere ruhigere Abschnitte, was uns ganz deutlich zeigt das der Natürliche Fischbestand nicht bzw. nur noch kaum vorhanden ist.


> Unteren Argen 10 Bachforellen gefangen und noch ein paar mehr gehakt. Das entspricht für mich nicht der Tatsache, dass der Fischbestand schlecht ist.


Wodran machst du das "Schlecht" und "Gut" fest, gut vielleicht für die heutige Zeit, schlecht gegenüber der früheren Zeit. Auch hier wird wieder nur über die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische beurteilt.


> Oh man. Ich habe blind die hotspots abgeangelt und gefangen.


 Hotspot hin und her, wie sah es den auf der übrigen Strecke aus ?? Bekannte Pools und Hotspots zu befischen ist eins, seine Fische an Stellen zu fangen die zur Gewässerstrecke gehören eine andere. Klar stellt sich mit der zeit die ein oder andere Stelle als Hotspot heraus, ich wette es waren etwas tiefere pools und Löcher, genau dort wo die Satzfische sich gerne aufhalten.


> Zitat:
> Man sieht auch keine Kleinfische im Wasser, was ebenfalls merkwürdig ist. Ich habe dennoch eine 40er Regenbogen, eine gute Bachforelle und einige kleine Äschen unter 30 cm. gefangen.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung:
> Ja, das stimmt leider


Was sagt uns das wieder? das das Gewässer nur noch ausgelegt ist auf die Vermarktung, ein Natürlicher Stamm scheint nach deiner Aussage nicht mehr oder nur noch kaum vorhanden zu sein.


> Es war eine Menge Brut bis 1cm im Wasser. Fische von 3-5 cm habe ich kaum gesehen.


 Das spricht jedoch wieder für einen Eierbesatz, den um diese Jahreszeit habe die je nach Gewässer diese Größe, jedoch scheint es beliebtes Futter für die großen zu sein, den wie du schreibst fehlen einfach die Jahrgänge dazwischen.


> Meine Erfahrung:
> Ich schaue das Wehr hinunter und sehe eine 70er die mich bemerkt hat und sich verkrümelt.....Seit dem habe ich jeden Tag versucht dort dieses Monster zu fangen. Gelungen ist es mir leider nicht.
> Aber in diesem Abschnitt haben bei mir die mit Abstand besten und größten Fische gebissen. Dafür nicht so viel gefangen wie in den anderen Abschnitten. Sogar ein 60er Hecht war darunter.
> Leider konnte ich keine einzige Äsche haken. Leider hat die schwarze Pest auch dort hunger.


Jetzt wird es ganz Interessant, nun ist am fehlenden Äschen bestand plötzlich der Kormoran dran schuld, ui ui der Böse Vogel.
Jetzt frage ich mal warum da 60er Forellen und größere und kleinere drin rumschwimmen. Klar weil diese Besetzt worden sind, sonnst hätte wenn der Kormoran so schlimm gewütet hätte auch diese vernichtet. Es ist viel Teurer und weitaus schwieriger Äschen zu besetzten, was sich dann letztendlich für die Vermarktung wieder nicht lohnt.

Meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung zu deinem Bericht:

Du bist genau die Zielgruppe der Fliegenfischer die einen schönen Urlaub an einem Gewässer nur durch die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische festmacht. Keine einzige Passage der Natur und das drum herum war es dir wert zu schreiben.
Genau diese Gruppe ist die die unsere Gewässer kaputtmacht, weil die Pächter genau darauf Reagieren müssen, und da die meisten Gewässer durch den Befischungsdruck nicht mehr das hergeben was Markttechnisch nötig ist. Fängt der Kunde in seinem Urlaub schlecht bis Garnichts, ist das für weitere Kunden schlecht, was wiederum keine Einnahmen für das Hotel, Pächter etc. bedeutet. Was macht der Pächter also, er knallt zuchtfische rein, damit die Gäste zufrieden sind.
Ein Teuflischer Kreislauf beginnt.
Alex du bist bei weitem nicht der Einigste, die Gruppe zu der du zählst ist leider Gottes RIESIG
Du hast leider wohl unbewusst in deinem Bericht alles bestätigt was man hätte nicht besser schreiben können.
Zumindest aus deiner Sicht war es ein schöner Urlaub, und hat dich dazu bewogen diese Zeilen zu schreiben. 
TL


----------



## Janbr (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

@ T2sCorp

Du musst aber auch sehen, das Raels Bericht 2 Jahre alt ist. Am Fischaufkommen in einem Fluss kann sich dank Besatz in 2 Jahren einiges aendern. Deshalb muss sein Bericht fuer 2008 nicht falsch gewesen sein.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Nymphe666 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Unter Argen bei Isny? Mehr Schein als Sein!*

Hallo Freunde der Fliegenfischerei.
Bin erst heute in"s Forum eingestiegen und möchte natürlich wissen wie die
Fischerei heute an der unteren Argen ausschaut.
Die letzten Beiträge sind ja 10 Jahre und älter.
Sollten in den letzten Jahren neue Erkenntnisse vorhanden sein, würde ich mich freuen wenn diese kommentiert würden.
Außerdem würden mir Beiträge vom gesamten Allgäu interessieren.



Grüße von Nymphe666


----------

